# Help, fire went out on Brisket



## bobMalone (Aug 22, 2021)

I have a 16 lb packer brisket that I trimmed downed to about 12 lbs. rubbed with mustard and salt and pepper, no injection. Let sit out at room temp for a bit more than an hour. Threw it on 200 degree grill at midnight and let probes sit in from beginning that read 55 degrees. Woke up at 8am and fire was out and internal probe read 127 and grill temp was 80, outside temp was 72. I immediately got fire going again to 250. And meat got above 140 in about 45 minutes. I have no idea if meat got above 140 During initial cook and then dropped and how long the fire was out for. Do I need to toss or is it safe once I get brisket to 200?? Your help would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 22, 2021)

It’s safe, just finish cooking it.
And take some photo’s!
Al


----------



## bobMalone (Aug 22, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> It’s safe, just finish cooking it.
> And take some photo’s!
> Al


Thanks Al! Temp at 191 now. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2021)

Your fine like al said, if internal was at 127, the outside was definitely got over145 to kill all the bad stuff.


----------



## bobMalone (Aug 22, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> Your fine like al said, if internal was at 127, the outside was definitely got over145 to kill all the bad stuff.


Thank you! And is this true even if I had 2 probes in? No risk if bacteria based on having the probes in the entire time?


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 22, 2021)

bobMalone said:


> Thank you! And is this true even if I had 2 probes in? No risk if bacteria based on having the probes in the entire time?


I think there is always a little risk once you puncture the surface but personally I dont think 2 probes will hurt anything, now if you injected all over the brisket I would be more concerned , again this is my opinion


----------



## thirdeye (Aug 22, 2021)

When you think about it there is no reason to stick your probe in a brisket until hour 4,5, or 6., and by then the surface baddies are all dead.

Injecting or jaccarding , would be a higher risk of spreading surface contamination, but I've done it for years.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 22, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When you think about it there is no reason to stick your probe in a brisket until hour 4,5, or 6., and by then the surface baddies are all dead.
> 
> Injecting or jaccarding , would be a higher risk of spreading surface contamination, but I've done it for years.


This is a great point.
I would add, just place one probe on the grate surface so you can set the low/high alarm, telling you when the fire goes out, or a grease fire. No probe is needed in the meat to start.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 22, 2021)

thirdeye said:


> When you think about it there is no reason to stick your probe in a brisket until hour 4,5, or 6.


Agree .


----------

